# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  POST COSECHA  (18 y 19 de Octubre)

## inform@cción

POST CO.jpg Todos los esfuerzos invertidos en la producción de uva de mesa puede venirse abajo con un mal control post cosecha. En el nuevo SEPA de Post Cosecha, dictado en esta oportunidad por el Phd Juan Pablo Zoffoli, tendrá la oportunidad de conocer todos los secretos del enfriamiento, almacenaje y transporte de la uva de mesa de exportación. ¿Cómo entender la fisiología de la uva de mesa después de ser cosechadas? ¿Cómo enfriar, almacenar y transportar uva de mesa para la exportación a mercados distantes?  El SEPA Post Cosecha le resolverá estás y otras dudas el 18 y 19 de octubre de 2012 en el Consejo Departamental de Lima - Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú - Auditorio "A" - Marconi 210, San IsidroTemas similares: Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú? Capacitacion Post Cosecha Frecuencia de cosecha  de la Palta Hass Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------


## inform@cción

Generalmente los productores asumen que la tarea está cumplida con la cosecha, cuando tienen un producto del tamaño y color óptimos. Sin embargo, uno de los principales desafíos es el transporte hasta los mercados del Hemisferio Norte. El período de post cosecha, que se extiende desde la cosecha hasta la comercialización, puede durar entre 20 y 100 días. Y es en esta etapa cuando se manifiestan los principales problemas que afectan a las frutas los cuales pueden ser bióticos como las pudriciones o abióticos como deshidratación y problemas vinculados a la cadena de frio. 
En general existen normas y formas de trabajar que son coincidentes entre las distintas especies frutales lo cual facilita la operación de post cosecha. Sin embargo, existe una serie de temas y problemas que son individuales de cada exportador o productor, los cuales hacen necesario evaluar y desarrollar técnicas propias que permitan resolver los problemas particulares. 
La experiencia indica que las empresas que invierten en este tema, finalmente son las que están mejor posicionadas y capacitadas para enfrentar los tiempos actuales del negocio frutícola. 
Algunos ejemplos incluyen la evaluación del potencial post cosecha de distintas variedades, detección de golpes en línea de embalajes, evaluación de productos post cosechas, desarrollo de distintos materiales de embalajes y su relación con el enfriamiento, etc.  *¡TODO ESTO Y MUCHO MÁS EN NUESTRO PRÓXIMO CURSO DE POST COSECHA ESTE 18 Y 19 DE OCTUBRE!!*

----------


## inform@cción

Invitación al Face-01.jpg  http://www.facebook.com/INFORMACIONP...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## inform@cción

*SEPA: MANEJO DE POST COSECHA**18 y 19 de Octubre, 2012* *Consejo Departamental de Lima - Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú*
Auditorio "A" - Marconi 210, San Isidro   *EXPOSITOR*     *Juan Pablo Zoffoli*
Profesor Asociado – Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile; Facultad de Agronomía e Ingeniería Forestal; Departamento de Fruticultura y Enología. Ingeniero Agrónomo – PUC Chile; M. Sc. Horticultura – Oregon State University USA; Doctor en Ciencias de la Agricultura – PUC Chile.       *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1*    *08:00 – 08:30* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*    *08:30 – 09:00* Presentación del Curso.     *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*    *09:00 – 10:30* Fisiología del crecimiento y maduración de la baya     •	Determinación del momento de cosecha, índice de madurez, estándares de cosecha     •	Cultivares y sus principales características de poscosecha     •	Factores de deterioro en poscosecha     •	Factores Bióticos     o	Pudriciones    *10:30 – 11:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:00 – 12:30* Factores Abióticos     •	Blanqueamiento     •	Desgrane     •	Pardeamientos     •	Palo negro    *12:30 – 14:00* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:00 – 15:30* Factores abióticos     •	Deshidratación     •	Hairline     •	Manejo de cosecha y embalaje    *15:30 – 16:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:00 – 17:30* Manejo de anhídrido sulfuroso     •	Sistemas de aplicación y control          *DIA 2*    *08:30 – 09:00* Los desafíos del agro en el 2012     *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*    *09:00 – 10:30* Importancia del enfriamiento en uva de mesa     •	Curva de enfriamiento     •	Tabla sicrométrica     •	Condensación      *10:30 – 11:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:00 – 12:30* Proceso de enfriamiento     •	Enfriamiento rápido     •	Envases    *12:30 – 14:00* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:00 – 15:30* Cámaras de conservación     •	Control de temperatura, humedad relativa     •	Estiba      *15:30 – 16:00* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:00 – 17:30* Transporte terrestre y marítimo     •	Manejo de contenedores     •	Manejo de camiones 
INSCRIPCIONES: http://www.informaccion.com/new/even...t_cosecha.html

----------

